# Where to buy Black Sand?



## MellowB (Apr 27, 2010)

Any LFS carrying black sand?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

MellowB said:


> Any LFS carrying black sand?


We have heaps at IPU, both locations.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I have the moon sand and they are quite cool. Seachem has a black sand that is sold at IPU, think it is called onyx. Think Petsmarts might have some black moon sand but what is listed on their web site and what is in their store are not alwasy the same so unless you place your order on line you may want to call them before going to their store. I would buy from IPU (I only go to Richmond IPU) cos the people working there are always professional, knowledgable, and helpful.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> I have the moon sand and they are quite cool. Seachem has a black sand that is sold at IPU, think it is called onyx. Think Petsmarts might have some black moon sand but what is listed on their web site and what is in their store are not alwasy the same so unless you place your order on line you may want to call them before going to their store. I would buy from IPU (I only go to Richmond IPU) cos the people working there are always professional, knowledgable, and helpful.


The black sand we have right now is not Seachem and it is at a great price, $29.99 for 22lbs! we no longer carry the moon sand as it is quite a bit higher in price and the sand we have now is equally as nice.


----------



## Casey8 (Nov 1, 2011)

Check with J&L, they have Seachem flourite black sand - 15lb for $22.05


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Casey8 said:


> Check with J&L, they have Seachem flourite black sand - 15lb for $22.05


At the price above it would cost 1.47/lb, IPU is $1.36/lb, Yes cheaper then J&L. I guess if you want a smaller quantity you can pay more......:lol:


----------

